# AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

*AMD von GTX4XX wenig beeindruckt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nvidia hatte gestern erstmals ihre neue Grafikkarten-Generation auf Fermi-Basis vorgestellt. Nun meldet man sich auch bei AMD zu Wort und äußert sich zu Nvidias GTX470 und GTX480.

AMD-Sprecher Dave Erskine aüßerte gegenüber Tom's Hardware US:
_



			"Four months after its launch, the ATI Radeon HD 5970 remains the undisputed performance leader. Six months after its launch, the ATI Radeon HD 5870 remains the clear winner at and below its price point. Add to that a top to bottom line-up of DirectX 11 graphics cards as well as cutting-edge features such as the immersive experience of ATI Eyefinity technology, and we are confident ATI Radeon graphics cards will continue to be the favorite choice of customers wanting the most advanced and efficient graphics products."

-Dave Erskine, AMD spokesperson
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Übersetzung:

_"Vier Monate nach Veröffentlichung bleibt die ATI Radeon HD 5970 Leistungsprimus. Sechs Monate nach Veröffentlichung bleibt die ATI Radeon 5870 klarer Gewinner in ihrer Preisklasse".

 "Nimmt man dazu unser komplettes Line-Up DirectX-11-Grafikkarten mit Features wie ATI Eyefinity, ist für uns klar, dass unsere Grafikkarten für Kunden, die die fortschrittlichsten und effizientesten Grafiklösungen wünschen, die ATI-Radeon-Reihe weiter die erste Wahl bleibt"._
Demnach scheint man bei AMD wenig beeindruckt von der GTX470 und GTX480 zu sein. Das liegt auch daran, dass AMD sich mit ihrem Vorsprung als Sieger wähnt und unterm Strich, das wahrscheinlich bessere Produkt für weniger Geld anbieten kann.

Quelle: 

Tomshardware US


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Öhm, Tom's Hardware? 
Was die bringen, zweifel ich ehrlich gesagt grundsätzlich an.


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Tom's Hardware?
> Was die bringen, zweifel ich ehrlich gesagt grundsätzlich an.



Was hat das mit der Aussage AMDs zu tun 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Na ja, ist natürlich ATI/AMD - was sollten die auch anderes sagen
Aber selbst wenn man(n) da einen Filter drüberlegt der alle Firmeneinseitigkeit ausblendet bleibt ein Funken Wahrheit übrig

Fakt ist, wer die momentan schnellste Single-GraKa haben will der braucht eine GTX480
Das erkauft er sich aber mit mehr Stromverbrauch, Abwärme und Lärm
Der Andere kauft eine 5870 und hat auch eine sehr schnelle und gute GraKa mit weniger "Negativposten" - allerdings eben nicht die absolut schnellste

Ist wie immer im (Computer-)Leben - man muss Prioritäten setzen


----------



## Ralle@ (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

AMD/ATI bieten auch das bessere Gesamtpaket.
Habe zwar schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine 480 zu holen, das hat sich jetzt erledigt.

Ich unterstütze keine Firma, die meint so ein Produkt auf den Markt zu schmeißen. Ich meine 10 - 20W unter last mehr, das liese ich mir noch einreden, aber die Karte frisst 148W mehr als eine 5870 und 60W mehr als eine 5970. Wenn ich mir die CB Werte so ansehe.
Und da ich 2 Monitore nutze, ist der Verbrauch der Thermi ein absolutes NO GO. Bei der ATI Karte kann ich ganz einfach mit den Tray Tools mir Taktprofile machen, aber selbst mit 2 Monitoren würde eine 5850/5870 weniger brauchen als eine 480 mit einen.

Was bleibt ist die Leistung der Karte, die auch gut ist. Das war es dann schon wieder, für mich ein nicht zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis seitens Nvidia.


----------



## Falcony6886 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Im Prinzip hat AMD auch Recht! Wäre da nicht die schlechte DX11-Performance der DX11-Grafikkarte.. 

Nur ist die gute DX11-Performance der einzige wirkliche Pluspunkt der Nvidia GTX480/470... Vielleicht kann man noch Physx nennen...

Aber sonst hat Nvidia doch auf ganzer Linie versagt, was die Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke der Karten angeht... 

Und trotzdem würde ich eher die Nvidia kaufen, weil ich eben nicht 350 Euro für eine Grafikkarte hinblättere, die in ihrer eigentlichen Paradedisziplin DirectX 11 schon jetzt zu langsam ist...


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

ausserdem hat man bei ati immer noch treiberprobs bei jedem neuen spiel.
nvidia verbraucht zwar mehr, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sinds auch nur ein paar watt wie ein user schon im nem anderen thread bemerkte. und die lauten lüfter werden von den kartenherstellern garantiert gegen leisere ausgetauscht, nach dem sommer oder so.. 
also für mich ist nvidia wie immer der sieger, auch wenn teurer.


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das jetzt die 58xx billiger werden.


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

"Sie haben das Thema bereits bewertet" 

Ich wüsste aber nicht wann .


----------



## Funkyfunk (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Nvidia wird von allen Seiten gebasht und das zu Recht. Aber wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen schießen. Man erinnere sich an den letzten Architekturwechsel bei ATI, das war doch genau das gleiche Desaster.
Die HD 2900XT kam ein halbes Jahr später, als die 8800er, war deutlich langsamer!, lauter und hatte den bis dahin höchsten Stromverbrauch ever. Und schaut euch an, was ATI daraus gemacht hat. Es ist also noch lange nichts "verloren".
Wer sich noch an den Artikel von Semiaccurate, der obwohl auch falsches, recht viel wahres enthält, weiß, dass diese ganzen Probleme Performance (7% weniger durch den abgeschalteten Rechenbereich, so wär man schon bei fast 30% Vorsprung gegenüber nur 20%), Stromverbrauch und damit Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke, mehr oder weniger alle zu gunsten der Yield-Raten entstanden. Außerdem wurde die Spannung hochgesetzt um die Taktraten mit der Brechstange zu erreichen.
Die Zeiten scheinen also düster für Nvidia, aber wenn sie nur halbwegs so aus ihren Fehlern, wie ATI lernen, kann die Welt in einem halben Jahr schon wieder ganz anders aussehen, denn einen Lichtblick haben die Benchmarks gezeigt - Uniengine Heaven und Metro 2033. Wenn dieser Weg, also der tatsächliche Weg mit DX11 sein wird, kann sich der Spieß demnächst schon wieder umgedreht haben, denn hier scheint ATIs Architektur in eine Sackgasse zu geraten.
Irgendwann reicht es halt nicht mehr aus, einfach nur die Recheneinheiten zu verdoppeln.


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> ausserdem hat man bei ati immer noch treiberprobs bei jedem neuen spiel.
> nvidia verbraucht zwar mehr, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sinds auch nur ein paar watt wie ein user schon im nem anderen thread bemerkte. und die lauten lüfter werden von den kartenherstellern garantiert gegen leisere ausgetauscht, nach dem sommer oder so..
> also für mich ist nvidia wie immer der sieger, auch wenn teurer.



...und schon wieder das Märchen von den ewigen ATI-Treiberproblemen !
Dann lieber durch einen Treiberbug bei ATI etwas schlechtere Performance als dass man bei nVidia wegen verhunzter, treiberseitiger Lüftersteuerung Angst um seine Grafikkarte haben muss !


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Aussage AMDs zu tun
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 
Gibts denn noch eine andere Quelle?


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Ich teile die Aussagen von AMD. Nvidia hat so lange gebraucht um die Karten rauszubringen und sie sind nur ein wenig schneller als die Konkurrenz, dabei verbrauchte die Karten mehr Strom. Vielleicht PhysX wäre bei mir ein Kaufargument.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja, ist natürlich ATI/AMD - was sollten die auch anderes sagen
> Aber selbst wenn man(n) da einen Filter drüberlegt der alle Firmeneinseitigkeit ausblendet bleibt ein Funken Wahrheit übrig
> 
> Fakt ist, wer die momentan schnellste Single-GraKa haben will der braucht eine GTX480
> ...



LOL ne, 6 Monate später einen 300W Heizofen ausbringen, der schneller als eine 5870 ist nicht schwer, hatten ja genug zeit die darauf zu trimmen. Aber die VGA runde ist noch nicht zu ende gespielt, die die 480 ist das max, was man aus diesen Chip bekommen kann, sonnt geht das teil noch in flammen auf.
Und bei ATI steht die 5890 schon in den Startlöchern, haben ja jetzt zeit die anzupassen ,dass diese schneller ist als nVida`s Ofen. nVidia hat diese Karte, genau wie die FX 5800 Ultra, total verhauen. Aber es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



freyny80 schrieb:


> ...und schon wieder das Märchen von den ewigen ATI-Treiberproblemen !
> Dann lieber durch einen Treiberbug bei ATI etwas schlechtere Performance als dass man bei nVidia wegen verhunzter, treiberseitiger Lüftersteuerung Angst um seine Grafikkarte haben muss !


 ok in 10j hat nvidia einmal, oder anders 1 mal, probleme mit einem treiber gehabt. und ati hat seit jahren immer noch probleme da man für fast jedes spiel ein neuen treiber braucht. und das ist fakt. wenn ich bei nvidia einen alten treiber, 6mon oder so, drauf hab macht das bei nem neuen spiel nix. es läuft. bei ati ist das wie lottospielen..


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts denn noch eine andere Quelle?



Jop, hier, hier, hier und hier .  

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Komisch, mit meinen ATis brauchte ich nicht immer einen neuen Treiber, woran das wohl liegt ... ?


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

nicht immer.. aber wohl hin und wieder, das reicht doch schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Jop, hier, hier, hier und hier .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 
Danke, darauf hab ich doch gewartet.


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Könnte ihr bitte diese Treiber-Diskussion in den entsprechenden Threads weiter führen ?
Hier geht es um "AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480".

Danke.

@quantenslipstream

Nur für dich .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Shi (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> ausserdem hat man bei ati immer noch treiberprobs bei jedem neuen spiel.
> nvidia verbraucht zwar mehr, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sinds auch nur ein paar watt wie ein user schon im nem anderen thread bemerkte. und die lauten lüfter werden von den kartenherstellern garantiert gegen leisere ausgetauscht, nach dem sommer oder so..
> also für mich ist nvidia wie immer der sieger, auch wenn teurer.



Was soll denn bitte diese Fanboy-Aussage 
Bis auf die Geschwindigkeit hat Nvidia es bei der GTX 480 in allen Punkten verkackt, die GTX470 ist aber okay. 
Ich bin seit Jahren aus Kostengründen ATi-user (kein Fanboy, ich schreib grad von einem Rechner mit 8800GT aus den ich zusammengebaut hab!) und hatte NIE Treiberprobleme, hast du jemals eine ATi gehabt oder faselst du diese gequirlte (zensiert) nur weil du die Farbe von Nvidia magst und von der "The way it's meant to be played" Werbung geblendet bist?  BTW: 300W maximal sind absolut inakzeptabel!
Und 11 Sone ...


----------



## Freestyler808 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Explosiv schrieb:


> "Sie haben das Thema bereits bewertet"
> 
> Ich wüsste aber nicht wann .




bei mir auchso


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> ok in 10j hat nvidia einmal, oder anders 1 mal, probleme mit einem treiber gehabt. und ati hat seit jahren immer noch probleme da man für fast jedes spiel ein neuen treiber braucht. und das ist fakt. wenn ich bei nvidia einen alten treiber, 6mon oder so, drauf hab macht das bei nem neuen spiel nix. es läuft. bei ati ist das wie lottospielen..


Sag mal, du willst nicht zufällig in Bucklew seinen Fußstapfen treten? Diese Verbohrtheit bezüglich des Irrglaubens das einer der Anbieter gravierende Treiberprobleme haben soll als der andere, grenzt schon an den damaligen Irrglauben die Welt wäre eine Scheibe und am Horrizont zu Ende. Das ist einfach einfälltig dies als contra-Argumentation aufzuführnen. 

MfG


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

wie gesagt der verbrauch ist nicht sehr viel mehr als der von ati.. lautstärke wird bestimmt auch noch gedrosselt. und dieser spruch, nvidia arbeitet tatsächlich mit den großen der spielebranche zusammen, und viele engines sind wirklich auf nvidias zugeschnitten, was man bei ati nicht behaupten kann. und ja, ich hatte mehrere atis. und immer wieder ein reinfall. vorallem wegen den treibern.. gab spiele die liefen nie, geforce rein, alles lief. alleine hier im forum liest man doch genug über die treiber, zb welcher treiber für welches spiel usw.. das kannst du schlecht ignorieren.


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> wie gesagt der verbrauch ist nicht sehr viel mehr als der von ati..


  Irgendwie macht mich diese Naivität sprachlos.


> und ja, ich hatte mehrere atis. und immer wieder ein reinfall. vorallem wegen den treibern.. gab spiele die liefen nie, geforce rein, alles lief. alleine hier im forum liest man doch genug über die treiber, zb welcher treiber für welches spiel usw.. das kannst du schlecht ignorieren.


Naja, was erwartest du, 99% aller Fehler sitzen vor dem Rechner, also fang erst einmal an bei Dir zu suchen, bevor du Unternehmen der Unfähigkeit bezichtigst. 

MfG


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

dann hätte ICH die gleichen fehler doch auch bei nvidia gemacht, oder? komisch das ich diese fehler bei ner anderen graka nie machte..


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Deine Fehler sind nicht representativ für die allgemeine Quallität irgendwelcher Treiber. Und deine Anführungen, dass jedes Spiel für AMD ersteinmal einen neuen Treiber benötigt um richtig zu laufen ist einfach nur einfälltig und nicht reproduzierbar und kann/wurde schon zu genüge wiederlegt. Also, unterlasse es doch einfach zu behaupten die Welt wäre eine Scheibe. 

MfG


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> ok in 10j hat nvidia einmal, oder anders 1 mal, probleme mit einem treiber gehabt. und ati hat seit jahren immer noch probleme da man für fast jedes spiel ein neuen treiber braucht. und das ist fakt. wenn ich bei nvidia einen alten treiber, 6mon oder so, drauf hab macht das bei nem neuen spiel nix. es läuft. bei ati ist das wie lottospielen..



Gab auch noch andere nVidia-Treiberprobleme...ich sag nur: 2D-Modus zum Stromsparen funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr...war vor ca. 4 Monaten.

*Immer aktuelle Treiber zu verwenden gehört zur Systempflege einfach dazu ! Wer das nicht kapiert, sollte sich überlegen, ob er mit einer Xbox oder Playstation nicht besser bedient ist...*

Oftmals wird es ATI seitens der Spieleentwickler auch schwer gemacht, überhaupt Vorabversionen von den ach so tollen "The way it's meant to be played"-Titeln zu bekommen. Da bleibt denen nichts anderes übrig, als im Nachhinein die Treiber zu optimieren...


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

ok dann les dir mal die threads alleine hier im forum durch wieso man für einige games diesen und für andere jene treiber empfiehlt. ich schreib nur das was ich hier genug lese..


----------



## Shi (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Neeein, gar nicht viel mehr Watt:
GTX 480: 304 Watt@ Furmark
HD5870: 186Watt @ Furmark
das sind 118Watt. Über die Aussage: "wie gesagt der verbrauch ist nicht sehr viel mehr als der von ati.." kann ich nur schmunzeln.
Lautstärke wird bestimmt auch noch gedrosselt.. ATis Ref.Design ist deutlich leiser und kühler, und eine dermaßen riesige Wärme abzuführen.. Das will ich sehn, entweder werden die Kühler riiiiiiesig (siehe Prolimatech MK13) oder schlecht. 
Und eine Dual-GPU Karte können die aus Wärme- und Stromverbrauchsgründen gar nicht mehr machen. (wurde ja schon vorher gesagt)

Ein Tipp: Lies mal genauer


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Gab auch noch andere nVidia-Treiberprobleme...ich sag nur: 2D-Modus zum Stromsparen funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr...war vor ca. 4 Monaten.
> 
> *Immer aktuelle Treiber zu verwenden gehört zur Systempflege einfach dazu ! Wer das nicht kapiert, sollte sich überlegen, ob er mit einer Xbox oder Playstation nicht besser bedient ist...*
> 
> Oftmals wird es ATI seitens der Spieleentwickler auch schwer gemacht, überhaupt Vorabversionen von den ach so tollen "The way it's meant to be played"-Titeln zu bekommen. Da bleibt denen nichts anderes übrig, als im Nachhinein die Treiber zu optimieren...


 
ja aber die treiber sind zu 99,99% ausgereifter und machen viel weniger probleme. am sonsten hast du vollkommen recht..
und wegen dem letzten absatz, es ist nicht mein problem wenn es ati nicht schaft mit denen zusammen zu arbeiten. nvidia kanns doch.. und es klappt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> und wegen dem letzten absatz, es ist nicht mein problem wenn es ati  nicht schaft mit denen zusammen zu arbeiten. nvidia kanns doch.. und es  klappt.



Hallo ?????
nVidia bezahlt mit dem Geld die Spieleentwickler, damit es ein "The way it's meant to be played"-Titel wird. Ich denke, dass ATI es dann absichtlich schwer gemacht wird, Previewversionen zu erhalten ! ATI hat halt nicht die Kohle, die Entwickler zu bestechen...

Insofern kann man da ATI nicht unterstellen, dass die es nicht gebacken bekommen, mit den Entwickler zusammen zu arbeiten...das liegt dann ganz klar an den Entwicklern...


----------



## Shi (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> ja aber die treiber sind zu 99,99% ausgereifter und machen viel weniger probleme.
> am sonsten hast du vollkommen recht..



Hast du eindeutige Belege zu dieser Aussage? Und wie ist es nun mit der Leistungsaufnahme, ist die wirklich nur knapp höher  ?


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

die leistungsaufnahme ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.. 
und wegen meiner aussage, so gut wie jeden tag les ich hier alleine im forum über threads wo leute probleme mit diversen spielen und ati haben. natürlich nicht jeden tag einen neuen thread..


----------



## Shi (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Also sind deine Aussagen nur aus persönlichen subjektiven Beobachtungen heraus entstanden und dazu noch falsch
War mir klar.


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

öhm meinst du ich hab hier 30accs und erstell die ati-treiber-problem-threads hier selber?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Tom's Hardware?
> Was die bringen, zweifel ich ehrlich gesagt grundsätzlich an.



Ähmm.. vielleicht lesen bevor man postet? 

@ topic:
Alles schon bekannt, man muss schauen, was die nächsten Monate bringen.


----------



## Shi (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Nein. Aber du kannst mir keine 5 halbwegs aktuelle Threads nennen oder?


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Ein zweites mal: hier geht es nicht um irgend welche Treiberprobleme.
Bitte nicht so viel Off Topic, sonst muss ich die Hilfe eines Mod´s ersuchen!

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/92836-unschoene-grafikfehler-mit-hd-5770-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/92601-hd-5870-ruckler-duch-unausgereifte-treiber.html

hier sind mal 2 threads.. keine lust mehr, sorry.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Zum Thema ATI sag ich nur: DVI auf HDMI Adapter benutzt an ner 4890 und schon ging kein Full-HD mehr auf meinem Monitor^^ 
Die Geforce 285 GTX machts ohne Murren.
Außerdem finde ich den Catalyst Control Center ein unübersichtlichen ********
Aber die nächste wird entweder ne 470 GTX oder ne 5890 *gg*


----------



## Bääängel (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

AMD hat schon Recht mit dem was sie gesagt haben. Schade aber, dass die DX11 performance im Gegensatz zur GTX480 zu wünschen übrig lässt. Insofern könnte Nvidia, sollten jetzt haufenweise DX11 Games erscheinen, den von AMD angesprochenen Vorsprung wettmachen, da die Spiele dann besser mit Nvidias Grakas laufen. 
Daher: Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Dal604 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> wie gesagt der verbrauch ist nicht sehr viel mehr als der von ati.. lautstärke wird bestimmt auch noch gedrosselt.



Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder? Die GTX 480 verbraucht unter Last mehr als *zwei HD5870*! 
Und du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben, wie schwer es ist einen 3 Mrd. Transistoren Chip zu kühlen. Auf eine leise GTX480 Special mit Luftkühlung wirst du ewig warten, dass kann ich dir versprechen! 
Und zu deinen Treiberproblemen...: Im Luxx musste einer mit einer GTX470 schon seinen Rechner reseten, weil dieser bei 112°C auf der GPU nicht ausging... Ich hoffe ich habe dir jetzt nicht deine rosa Träume zerstört, aber wenn du in einem Hardwareforum den Mund aufmachst, solltest du schon einmal nachdenken und dich informieren!

Sorry aber solche Leute nerven mich ganz doll!
So zum Thema: AMD muss eigentlich nur die GTX470 etwas fürchten, aber die werden sie über den Preis im Griff haben, obwohl das eine gute Karte ist. Die GTX 480 ist aber einfach ein riesengroßer Fail...


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Bääängel schrieb:


> AMD hat schon Recht mit dem was sie gesagt haben. Schade aber, dass die DX11 performance im Gegensatz zur GTX480 zu wünschen übrig lässt. Insofern könnte Nvidia, sollten jetzt haufenweise DX11 Games erscheinen, den von AMD angesprochenen Vorsprung wettmachen, da die Spiele dann besser mit Nvidias Grakas laufen.
> Daher: Abwarten und Tee trinken.



Naja, aber erst mal müssen die GTX-Grafikkarten verfügbar werden und das wird noch mal ein Thema für sich. 
AMD hat ihr ganzes DX-11-Portfolio schon auf dem Markt und verkauft froh und heiter.
Nvidia steht gerade erst am Anfang ihr Portfolio auf die Beine zu stellen, die Yield-Raten bei TSMC spielen hierbei eine nicht zu verachtende Rolle.

Aber recht hast Du:abwarten und Tee trinken

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Shi (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Dal604 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder? Die GTX 480 verbraucht unter Last mehr als *zwei HD5870*!
> Und du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben, wie schwer es ist einen 3 Mrd. Transistoren Chip zu kühlen. Auf eine leise GTX480 Special mit Luftkühlung wirst du ewig warten, dass kann ich dir versprechen!
> Und zu deinen Treiberproblemen...: Im Luxx musste einer mit einer GTX470 schon seinen Rechner reseten, weil dieser bei 112°C auf der GPU nicht ausging... Ich hoffe ich habe dir jetzt nicht deine rosa Träume zerstört, aber wenn du in einem Hardwareforum den Mund aufmachst, solltest du schon einmal nachdenken und dich informieren!
> 
> ...


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

is ja wie mit intel und AMD. Intel is um einiges größer, und bezahlt auch die entwickler dass ,,runs great with intel" draufsteht. DAnn denken diejenigen, die keine ahnung haben,, au da muss ich n intel CPU kaufen der is besser zum spielen". Und das weiß intel dass viele leute so denken. Und dann schrauben sie die preise unverschämt hoch. Und AMD, die nun mal nicht viel geld haben um so was zu machen, ABER TROTZDEM SUPER PRODUKTE HERSTELLEN, bietet seine CPUs trotzdem günstiger an, obwohl gerade sie es nötig hätten, mal richtig geld zu machen.

In meinen augen ist das unfairer wettbewerb. Gabs doch auch mal sin skandal mit mediamarkt, dass die absichtlich nur noch intel-rechner gekauft haben, um AMD klein zu halten...


ZUm Thema: ich find, dass AMD/ATI das mit ruhigem gewissen sagen können. Die 5870er hat mehr positive und weniger negative punkte als die neue 480er. Und das zu nem deutlich billigerem preis (der bestimmt jetzt durch konkurenz noch weiter sinkt).
ICh hab zwar im mom selber ne nvidia (GTX260), aber ich werde meine nächste GPU ziemlich sicher auch von ATI holen


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

grade im sommer werden die was tun müssen um die graka besser zu kühlen, nicht jeder haust mit dem pc in nem keller oder klimatisierten villa. da wird garantiert was besser schnell kommen. hoff ich..


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

ich weiss sowieso nicht, wieso die immer am lüfter sparen. Ich glaub die wissen gar nicht, dass sie  mit so nem drecks-lüfter kundschaft verlieren...
Lieber paar euro mehr investiert und dafür ne gescheide kühllösung draufgebaut


----------



## Shi (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Sie müssen derartige Lüfter bauen, also solche die hinausblasen weil sie damit rechnen dass viele Leute keine anständige Gehäusebelüftung haben  Sonst würde sich die Wärme stauen


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

kommen bestimmt welche mit ner extra wasserkühlung, dann ist es leise und kalt.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Ich wette jetzt ganz einfach mal dass die Fermis im Sommer reihenweise abkacken ...


----------



## boss3D (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Auch wenn es ein Bisschen nach Eigenlob klingt, irgendwo hat Mr. Erskine schon Recht ...

Die GTX 470 liegt overall auf dem Leistungsniveau der HD5870 und der Vorsprung der GTX 480 ist für 6 Monate Verzögerung, gelinde gesagt, lächerlich. Von den restlichen Aspekten, wie Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke, etc. brauche ich hier gar nicht anfangen.
Im Übrigen hat AMD schon eine komplette DX11-Mittelklasse im Sortiment, wovon nVidia im Moment vermutlich nur träumt.

Der einzige Aspekt, über den man streiten kann, ist das jeweilige Featur-Set, aber da entscheidet ohnehin jeder nach seinen Vorlieben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bääängel (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich wette jetzt ganz einfach mal dass die Fermis im Sommer reihenweise abkacken ...



Dafür werden sie im Winter Verkaufsschlager


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Dafür werden sie im Winter Verkaufsschlager



kann man sich schon die heizkosten sparen


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich wette jetzt ganz einfach mal dass die Fermis im Sommer reihenweise abkacken ...



Agree


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> In meinen augen ist das unfairer wettbewerb. Gabs doch auch mal sin skandal mit mediamarkt, dass die absichtlich nur noch intel-rechner gekauft haben, um AMD klein zu halten...



Schau' mal in meine Signatur


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> kommen bestimmt welche mit ner extra wasserkühlung, dann ist es leise und kalt.



gibts schon so inner art, siehe hier: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - PowerColor HD5970 LCS

ich weiss jetzt nur net, ob da schon n richtiger wakü drauf is, oder ob des nur die anschlüsse für ne wakü die bereits vorhanden sein muss , sind ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Es gibt keine Karten wo man eben einfach ne Wakü hat, die überall immer funzt. Man brauch dafür schon eine schon vorhandene Wakü mit Pumpe, AGB, Radiator usw.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

ok dann hab ich das falsch gesehen. Aber die idee wäre schon cool , ne grafikkarte mit eigener WaKü  ....


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

ich würd für high end graka karten wie die gtx 480 eine extra externe wasserkühlung rausbringen. also man baut die karte einfach ein, neben dem monitor gibts nen anschluss für die 2 schläuche die zu einem externen gehäuse führen wo alles drin ist mit nem extra netzteil.. alles in nem simplen komplettpacket, einfach zu installieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Nvidia wird sicher eine Dual GPU Lösung anbieten, aber sicher wieder so ein Hybrid Teil wie die GTX 295.
Und sicher auch nicht sofort, das dauert noch eine Weile.


----------



## Bääängel (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nvidia wird sicher eine Dual GPU Lösung anbieten, aber sicher wieder so ein Hybrid Teil wie die GTX 295.
> Und sicher auch nicht sofort, das dauert noch eine Weile.



Eigentlich möchte ich gar nicht erst wissen wie hoch die TDP und die Hitzeentwicklung erst dort ist.


----------



## Runner (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

PC mit einer GTX580:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bääängel (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Runner schrieb:


> PC mit einer GTX580:



Du hast den Kühlschrank rundum vergessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Das Trockeneis wird aufpreisfrei geliefert.


----------



## Runner (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Modell 2 mit Externer Wasserkühlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Zum Thema ATI sag ich nur: DVI auf HDMI Adapter benutzt an ner 4890 und schon ging kein Full-HD mehr auf meinem Monitor^^
> Die Geforce 285 GTX machts ohne Murren.
> Außerdem finde ich den Catalyst Control Center ein unübersichtlichen ********
> Aber die nächste wird entweder ne 470 GTX oder ne 5890 *gg*



Ich betreibe mein Acer 22" (1680x1050) mit DVI-VGA und dann mit HDMI- Adapter ein 42" Plasma (1920x1080) und hab keine probleme.
Genau so wie mein Kumpel der hat eine HD4890 PCS+ und hat sein 42"LCD und 22" Acer mit jeweils wie bei mir die gleiche Auflösung dran .
da hat er auch keine probs.

Ich meine nur manchmal sind menschen zu**** ein PC zubedienen


----------



## Rotax (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

@ Runner: LOL, das ist echt geil


----------



## Crymes (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Ich wette in ein paar Monaten kann sich Nvidia wieder über ihren Thermi ärgern, dann packt AMD richtig aus!


----------



## Waldfee4890 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Im Grunde hat AMD schon recht. Preis/ Leistungssieger sind sie auf jeden Fall. Nach der langen Wartezeit auf Fermi und dem vorrangegangenen Hype hätte ich von Nvidia mehr erwartet.


----------



## Reigenspieler (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



DaStash schrieb:


> Sag mal, du willst nicht zufällig in Bucklew seinen Fußstapfen treten? Diese Verbohrtheit bezüglich des Irrglaubens das einer der Anbieter gravierende Treiberprobleme haben soll als der andere, grenzt schon an den damaligen Irrglauben die Welt wäre eine Scheibe und am Horrizont zu Ende. Das ist einfach einfälltig dies als contra-Argumentation aufzuführnen.
> 
> MfG



Der meinte auch dass die neuen Nvidias 300% schneller werden als die ATI-Karten. Schade das er weg ist.
Aber ist ja wurst ^^ . Kein Wort mehr über ihn.
Ich persönlich würde mich entweder für eine GTX 470 oder eine HD 5870. Beide Karten halte ich für gleichwertig. Werde da wohl nach Sympathie entscheiden ^^ ...


----------



## Brauseklaus (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> ausserdem hat man bei ati immer noch treiberprobs bei jedem neuen spiel.


 
Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen und aktuelle Umfrage geben mir da recht. Ich denke die beiden nehmen sich in der Treiberquali nichts mehr.
Umfragen (Seite 1/8) - Hardware-Infos 

Komischerweise kommen solche Behauptungen zu 99,9% von NV-Usern.
Ich freue mich für AMD, dass sie auch nach dem Geforce Launch mit dem Geldverdienen weiter machen können aber so wird es wohl in nächster Zeit nichts mit günstigen HD 58xx.


----------



## Jan565 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Ich habe auch keine Treiber Probleme mit meiner Karte. 

Und ihrgendwie hat AMD auch recht damit. Die GTX480 ist zwar etwas schneller, verbraucht aber ungerechtfertig viel Strom dafür. Bei volllast bis zu 300W. Das braucht gerade mal die 5970. Die 5870 kommt mit 188W aus und ist nicht so viel langsamer. Die 5870 kostet etwa so viel wie die GTX470 und Leistungsmäßig auf dem gleichen Lvl. Brauch aber 20% weniger Strom, daher finde ich geht die 5870 ganz klar vor. Und die GTX480 ist nicht wesentlich schneller und kostet 150€ mehr. 

Ich kann verstehn, dass ATi sich da als gewinner zählt.


----------



## chaosfett (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Kein Wunder das sich AMD zu solchen Aussagen hinreisen Läßt! 

20 Fps mehr als eine 5870 für 100 € mehr und dann noch diese schwachpunkte ? Nvidia hat zwar die Schnellste GPU aber zu welchen Preis? Und was soll da noch kommen........? Nicht jeder hat ein 1000Watt Netzteil oder eine WasserKühlung!


----------



## HCN (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



> Die HD 2900XT kam ein halbes Jahr später, als die 8800er, war deutlich langsamer!, lauter und hatte den bis dahin höchsten Stromverbrauch ever. Und schaut euch an, was ATI daraus gemacht hat. Es ist also noch lange nichts "verloren".


 
Nur das die Fermi im Schnitt 20 % schneller ist hast du vergessen.

Ansonsten total gelogen, beste Performance, am a*sch vielleicht. Aber was sollen die auch anderen sagen, die müssen ihre Karte in den Himmel loben auch wenn sie schlechter ist...



> Im Übrigen hat AMD schon eine komplette DX11-Mittelklasse im Sortiment, wovon nVidia im Moment vermutlich nur träumt.


 
Wer braucht schon Mittelklasse... wieder so eine Fan Boy bemerkung.

Gut sie ist ein wenig heißer ok, aber das ist der I7 9XX auch.. so what


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



HCN schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Mittelklasse... wieder so eine Fan Boy bemerkung.



Es gibt vllt. Menschen, die zocken wollen und sich keine HD5870 leisten können oder wollen ??????


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



HCN schrieb:


> Nur das die Fermi im Schnitt 20 % schneller ist hast du vergessen.
> 
> Ansonsten total gelogen, beste Performance, am a*sch vielleicht. Aber was sollen die auch anderen sagen, die müssen ihre Karte in den Himmel loben auch wenn sie schlechter ist...
> 
> ...



ob du es glaubst oder nicht, in der Mittelklasse wird viel mehr Umsatz gemacht!


----------



## HCN (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



> ob du es glaubst oder nicht, in der Mittelklasse wird viel mehr Umsatz gemacht!



Ich glaubs dir!

Besonders die ganzen OEM PCs sind ja nun seltenst mit High End Komponenten bestückt....

Aber es kann ja jeder kaufen was er mag, ist nur nicht meine Liga. Ich will hier ja nichts schlecht reden...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ok dann hab ich das falsch gesehen. Aber die idee wäre schon cool , ne grafikkarte mit eigener WaKü  ....


Gab's schon! z.B. die HD 4870 X2 Atomic von Sapphire!

Ich liebe diese Fanboykriege


----------



## push@max (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Explosiv schrieb:


> _ist für uns klar, dass unsere Grafikkarten für Kunden, die die fortschrittlichsten und effizientesten Grafiklösungen wünschen, die ATI-Radeon-Reihe weiter die erste Wahl bleibt"._



Der Ansicht bin ich zur Zeit auch.

Das P/L-Verhältnis dürfte bei ATI ebenfalls besser ausfallen.


----------



## Jax1988 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Für eine 480/470 reicht sogar ein 600W netzteil für den dem die kühlung zu schwach/Laut ist der kann auch diesen Prol....(name vergessen) nehmen also ich habe mir jetzt eine 480 vorbestelt


----------



## DAEF13 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

In P/L Vergleich gewinnt zwar ATI, aber wenn man jetzt mal nach der Leistung Vergleicht, gewinnt nVidia, da die GTX480 die schnellste Singlechip-Karte ist...
Außerdem ist der GF100 noch gar nicht vollständig verbaut worden, und wenn man mal sieht, wie deutlich die GTX480 manchmal vor der GTX470 liegt, dann denke ich, dass da noch einiges an Potential verborgen liegt...


----------



## Jan565 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Jax1988 schrieb:


> Für eine 480/470 reicht sogar ein 600W netzteil für den dem die kühlung zu schwach/Laut ist der kann auch diesen Prol....(name vergessen) nehmen also ich habe mir jetzt eine 480 vorbestelt



600W ist schon ziemlich viel. Für die 58X0 reicht sogar ein gutes 450W NT. Da merkt man schon die unterschiede im verbrauch sehr deutlich. Leider hat NV das nicht wirklich in den griff bekommen. Schnellste Single GPU Karte hin oder her, bei dem Verbrauch überlegt man sich 2 mal die zu kaufen. Ich zumindest.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



HCN schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Mittelklasse... wieder so eine Fan Boy bemerkung.



Man könnte denken, du meintest mit "wieder so eine Fan Boy bemerkung" den Satz, den du unmittelbar davor schriebst ("Wer braucht schon Mittelklasse").

Nun, für mich ist die GTX480 genau wie für viele andere ein riesen Flop. Von daher hat ATi schon ganz recht. Mehr Leistung, als eine HD 5870 bietet, braucht man (Ich) nicht, mir reicht sogar eine 5770, deshalb wird sich die 5870 wohl auch zukünftig besser verkaufen als die Thermis, trotz NV-Fanboys à la HCN und. 
Mal ganz abgesehen von dem KKW, das man sich gleich zur Fermi hinzukaufen müsste.


----------



## Jax1988 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

alle reden davon das ATI´s schlechte DX11 Karten sind wieso? Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Fanboykriege



/word. 
Vor allem, wenn man sich dann mit ins Getümmel schmeißt, und von Post zu Post abwechselnd die eine oder die andere Partei lobt/beleidigt, und alles ins lächerliche zeiht usw.. 
Ist übrigens ein unblutiger und lustiger Weg, so eine Diskussion zu entschärfen, indem man sie auf ein Spaß-Niveau zieht.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

hört auf mit dem Treibern hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun!

Übrigens hier die unfehlbaren NV Treiber 

Nvidia zieht GeForce-Treiber 196.75 zurück - 05.03.2010 - ComputerBase


und jetzt bitte back to the topic!!!

zum Thema: 

einerseits ist das normales Markteing Statment was sogar relativ höflich ist und etwas Wahrheit enthält!


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

das beide sich amlibsten gegeseitig töten wollen ist klar! aber in der aussage von AMD ist bestimmt was wahres dran. zudem will ich erst Ergebnisse von Benchmarks sehen die nicht von Nvidia kommen dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## Explosiv (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> zudem will ich erst Ergebnisse von Benchmarks sehen die nicht von Nvidia kommen dann kann man mehr sagen.



Öhhhm,...guten morgen, auch schon aufgewacht  ?
Seid gestern gibt es doch offizielle Benchmarks, die nicht von Nvidia kommen  .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## faibel (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich weiss sowieso nicht, wieso die immer am lüfter sparen. Ich glaub die wissen gar nicht, dass sie  mit so nem drecks-lüfter kundschaft verlieren...
> Lieber paar euro mehr investiert und dafür ne gescheide kühllösung draufgebaut



So ein "Dreckslüfter" ist das gar nicht. 
Das Gerät muss immerhin fast die 2.5fache Abwärme eines heutigen HiEnd-Quadcores wegfecheln. Jetzt schau dir mal gängige HiEnd-CPU Kühler an, das sind schon gewaltige Brocken und dann wirf mal einen Blick auf die im Verhältnis "zierliche" 480 .. weniger Platz/Volumen und deutlich (!) mehr Abwärme -> das kann nur in einer lauten Kühlung enden weil hier Luftdurchsatz benötigt wird und das erreicht man eben nicht mit einem leisen zierlichen Propeller!


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

sorry ich kann mir ja wohl nicht immer alles überall durch lesen! Aber danke für den Link.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



faibel schrieb:


> So ein "Dreckslüfter" ist das gar nicht.
> Das Gerät muss immerhin fast die 2.5fache Abwärme eines heutigen HiEnd-Quadcores wegfecheln. Jetzt schau dir mal gängige HiEnd-CPU Kühler an, das sind schon gewaltige Brocken und dann wirf mal einen Blick auf die im Verhältnis "zierliche" 480 .. weniger Platz/Volumen und deutlich (!) mehr Abwärme -> das kann nur in einer lauten Kühlung enden weil hier Luftdurchsatz benötigt wird und das erreicht man eben nicht mit einem leisen zierlichen Propeller!



Joh - aber für eine privat genutzte Grafikkarte ist es ein "Dreckslüfter". 
Kann ja nicht sein, dass du mit Kauf einer Graka gezwungen bist, dir auch noch einen extra Kühler/Lüfter zu kaufen/draufzumachen - der für die GTX4** übrigens noch nicht mal draußen ist.


----------



## Jan565 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Da ist ATi auch nicht so pralle. Meine 5850 ist schon etwas lauter, nicht so das mich das stört. Aber auf jeden Fall lauter als meine alten. Aber wenn ich den 100% stelle, habe ich einen Föhn, und das ist nicht mal übertrieben, der Pustet ganz ordentlich raus. Laut aber Leistungsstark. Bei NV weiß man es ja nicht wie es ist. Wahrscheinlich genauso. Nur halt das der schneller drehen muss, da der Fermi mehr abwärme Produziert.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

@Jan565

nichts ist perfekt, so ist das leben 

ob der lüfter deiner karte aber in der realität 100% je erreicht?
Kannst ja selbst mal auslesen, am besten Bios mit GPU-Z auslesen und mit RBE nachsehen!


----------



## Jan565 (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Ich habe das mal Manuell gemacht als ich die mal zum Test auf 1000/1300 getaktet hatte. Die ist schon sehr laut. Und ich hätte damit glaube ich sogar meine haare föhnen können.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Da ist ATi auch nicht so pralle. Meine 5850 ist schon etwas lauter, nicht so das mich das stört. Aber auf jeden Fall lauter als meine alten. Aber wenn ich den 100% stelle, habe ich einen Föhn, und das ist nicht mal übertrieben, der Pustet ganz ordentlich raus. Laut aber Leistungsstark. Bei NV weiß man es ja nicht wie es ist. Wahrscheinlich genauso. Nur halt das der schneller drehen muss, da der Fermi mehr abwärme Produziert.



Genau, und wann hast du jemals im normalen Betrieb 100% auf dem Lüfter? Nie. N-i-e. Ich würde tippen 60, vielleicht 70, maximal, und auch nur in Extremfällen 80% sind realistisch - und das ist noch absolut akzeptabel, ein Traum im Vergleich zur 480 unter Last (Wohlgemerkt: Last, nicht Volllast.)


----------



## ETWOLF (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> ich würd für high end graka karten wie die gtx 480 eine extra externe wasserkühlung rausbringen. also man baut die karte einfach ein, neben dem monitor gibts nen anschluss für die 2 schläuche die zu einem externen gehäuse führen wo alles drin ist mit nem extra netzteil.. alles in nem simplen komplettpacket, einfach zu installieren.



ich mein man liest ja wirklich viel komisches Zeug im Internet und für gewöhnlich schmunzle ich da auch drüber, aber wie kann man eigentlich so krass "fanboy" - mäßig krank sein??? ist nicht böse gemeint, aber merkst du eigentlich, was du schreibst???
ich mein die 470 ist ja noch ok, aber was die mit der 480 abziehen ist ja schon heftig 
die Fakten liegen doch auf dem Tisch! 
du suchst ja förmlich Ausreden um die 480 gut zu reden und würdest dir sogar (wenn erhältlich) eine mit externer Wasserkühlung holen?
Alter xD das ist schon etwas naja "komisch".
Hab ja nichts gegen Markentreue, aber wenn ne Firma Schei?e baut, kannst du doch nicht mit aller Kraft versuchen, das Teil gut zu reden 
sorry aber das musste raus


----------



## iGreggy (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Nvidia hat jetzt eine neue Architektur geschaffen, die doch noch derbe Macken hat und noch einige Monate Entwicklung vertragen könnte. Eventuell wurde deshalb auch einer dieser Alu Shader (ich komm nicht mehr auf das Wort, sry wenn es falsch ist) abgeschaltet bei der Abwärme. Aber weil man ja so große Sprüche klopfen musste (damit ist NV ja nicht allein) musste man ja langsam in die Puschen kommen und nach sechs Monaten was bringen. Ich würde entweder eine nette 5xxx kaufen oder noch einige Monate warten bis ein gescheiter Refresh draußen ist, denn so kann das ja nicht bleiben. Und das müsste Nvidia auch wissen. Jetzt haben sie ihr Ding gezeigt, jetzt können sie die Architektur mal mehr optimieren.

Und wegen einer Grafikkarte extra eine Wasserkühlung kaufen/einbauen? Nichts da, ich lass mir von der Industrie nicht jeden Sch*** aufschwatzen. Da bleib ich eher bei meiner Konsole.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



ETWOLF schrieb:


> ich mein man liest ja wirklich viel komisches Zeug im Internet und für gewöhnlich schmunzle ich da auch drüber, aber wie kann man eigentlich so krass "fanboy" - mäßig krank sein??? ist nicht böse gemeint, aber merkst du eigentlich, was du schreibst???
> ich mein die 470 ist ja noch ok, aber was die mit der 480 abziehen ist ja schon heftig
> die Fakten liegen doch auf dem Tisch!
> du suchst ja förmlich Ausreden um die 480 gut zu reden und würdest dir sogar (wenn erhältlich) eine mit externer Wasserkühlung holen?
> ...


 ähm die leistung ist super und die bildquali ist auch besser als bei ati.. geht nur noch ums besser kühlen.. als würdest du dir die 2€ die du im quartal durch das bissle weniger strom spartst sparen um dir davon einen audi oder so zu kaufen.


----------



## FloW^^ (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

mir würde es dabei eher um den anschaffungspreis und die lautstärke gehen.
ich wohne in ner dachgeschoßwohnung und da hab ich im sommer mal eben locker 30-35°C in der bude...
ich wette mit dir, dass eine gtx480 bei solchen bedingungen mit sicherheit schlappmacht, wenn ich den furmark anschmeiß.
ganz zu schweigen davon, dass sich auchnoch mal eben 300Watt zusätzliche abwärme in meiner wohnung verteilen und die raumtemperatur nochmal um 1-2°C anheben...

das einzige was dieser grafikkarte wirklich fehlt ist ein grün-schwarzer aufkleber für den tower, auf dem "**** DICH UMWELT!" steht.

PS: ich hab ne XFX HD5770 XXX im Rechner, weil alles andere zu überdimensioniert für meinen 19" tft mit 1280er Auflösung wäre, mir der geringe idle-verbrauch und der kühler der karte (bläst warme luft aus dem gehäuse) gefallen haben


----------



## Roadjack (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



> das einzige was dieser grafikkarte wirklich fehlt ist ein grün-schwarzer  aufkleber für den tower, auf dem "**** DICH UMWELT!" steht.


Haha, made my day 
Zum Topic: Ich würd' mir auch die ATI holen.... wenn ich mir mal anschaue, wie meine XFX 260 BE, ohne 100% Lüfter (manuell) abkackt, dann ist's eh klar.


> Genau, und wann hast du jemals im normalen Betrieb 100% auf dem Lüfter?  Nie. N-i-e. Ich würde tippen 60, vielleicht 70, maximal, und auch nur in  Extremfällen 80% sind realistisch


Sagen wir FAST N-I-E


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu hoffen das jetzt die 58xx billiger werden.


werden bestimmt noch teurer jetzt ^^


----------



## rabit (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Ja dann bin ich ja mal auf die 495er gespannt ob die eventuel bessere Eigenschaften haben wird?
Erdenklich wäre es ja mit 2 470er Chipsätze!
Abwarten.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

die preise bewegen sich wohl erst mal nicht ...

und offizielle aussagen sind mMn zu 99,9% bluffs/ oder geschönigt 


wenn sich amd/nV nicht mal unter der hand immer schön absprechen^^

denen kann es doch nur recht sein
2 hersteller am markt 
alle kaufen saisonmäßig wie blöd bei einem der beiden
ansonsten n paar stichelein 
und gut is

diese aussagen von* amd und nv* sind doch nur warme luft ins micro 


sinngemäß : 
"bla bla
ganz interessant, was die konkurrenz macht, aber wir sind mindestens so gut
bla bla

und nicht vergessen 

kauft kauft kauft

..."


immer das gleiche 

__
kommt schon da stehen wir drüber

uns über alles den mund fusselig zu reden und uns gegenseitig in fanlager zu stecken haben wir doch gar nicht nötig
zugegeben ist es hin und wieder (äußerst) interessant und amüsant
aber im endeffekt sollten wir nicht alles, was von irgendwelchen großen marketingabteilungen kommt direkt für bare münze nehmen

so das warn mal meine morgentlichen hirngespinnste ^^


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Also ich finde das 300Watt zu viel sind. NV hat den Zug echt verpasst! Wir reden alle von Stromsparen und die hauen so ein Ding raus! Ich verstehe nicht das Leute dann immer noch so was kaufen. Die Preise  sind zum Teil mehr als frech. oO 

In den letzten Jahren hab ich so viel schlechtes mit NVidia erlebt, das ich nun ein "ATI-Fanboy"  bin. Ich hab mal auf GForce und Nforce gestanden und hab nichts dran kommen lassen. Aber das ist vorbei! Materialfehler bei Grafikkarten und auch Mainboard-Chipsätzen haben mir echt den Spaß verdorben. Einstellen von Support für Geräte die echt ein Renner waren(NF3-ATI/Vista-Bug - VIA und auch SIS haben das nur mal so mit einem neuen Treiber in Ordnung gebracht - ein Beispiel) haben mir den Rest gegeben. AMD/ATI sind sich nicht zu Fein mal eben zwischendurch einen neuen Treiber für ältere Hardware raus zu bringen(hier sei die 1xxx Reihe erwähnt) Ja ich weiß ich Schweif vom Thema ab, aber es lag mir auf dem Herzen, das mal hier los zu werden. 

Es sind nun ca. 5 Monate nach erscheinen der 5xxx und die Gerüchteküchen melden schon eine 5890 an, was auch zum 6 Monate Turnus passt. Die wird wohl auch noch mal 10-20% Mehrleistung mit sich bringen(man hofft ja). Auch wenn sie das mit mehr Strom erkauft, wird das lange nicht so hoch sein, wie bei der 480 sein. Vermute mal das sie dann bei 220-230 Watt liegen wird. Vielleicht wird sie schon in 35er Fertigung kommen? Dann kann es gut sein, das sie wieder auf 5870 Verbrauchsniveau ist. Angemeldete ist es ja für dieses Jahr. 

So nun mal wieder Glaskugel einpacken und warten was passiert


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> ähm die leistung ist super und die bildquali ist auch besser als bei ati.. geht nur noch ums besser kühlen.. als würdest du dir die 2€ die du im quartal durch das bissle weniger strom spartst sparen um dir davon einen audi oder so zu kaufen.



Wenn die Leistung super ist, dann muss die der ATI Radeon HD5870 ja auch ziemlich gut sein, denn die ist im Schnitt nicht mal 20% langsamer.
Nicht zu vergessen, die HD5970, die sogar noch schneller ist als die GTX480.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Shi schrieb:


> Neeein, gar nicht viel mehr Watt:
> GTX 480: 304 Watt@ Furmark
> HD5870: 186Watt @ Furmark
> das sind 118Watt. Über die Aussage: "wie gesagt der verbrauch ist nicht sehr viel mehr als der von ati.." kann ich nur schmunzeln.
> ...


 
Wie gesagt wenn man keine Leistung hat braucht man auch nicht so viel Strom.

Ein Porsche braucht auch mehr Sprit wie eine Volkskarosse unter umständen ist man aber gleich schnell nur der Porsche faherer tritt halt mehr drauf gg

Wenn Nividia das Temperatur Problem und die Ausbeute in den Griff kriegen sieht ATI kein Land mehr weil dann sind die 30% vorne.

Ob eine neue Generation die was "aus dem Hut" gezaubert wird das richten wird.

Im übrigen erkennen halt die ATI Karten den Furmark und drosseln die Leistung was ich bei Nvidia Karten noch nie gelesen habe.

lg


----------



## darkeivl5 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Leute ihr sagt alle die ist in allen spielen max 20 prozent schneller aber sieht mal in dx 11  die 5870 kackt da voll ab nv über 90 prozent schneller mit ihrer gtx 480^^ und selbst die gtx 470 ist wesentlich schneller und  zukunftsicherer die gtx 480 überrast sogar ne 5970 da wird die 5890 auch nix bei ausrichten können in dx 11  und noch was die ati treiber sind ausgereifter wärent Nvidia immerwieder an neuen Treiber arbeitet die die leistung der karte deutlich verbessern werden  siehe 8800gtx damals war sie noch lange nicht so schnell wie heute ausserdem kosstet soche extreme leistung auch mehr strom und die 300 watt werden in spiele sogut wie nie erreicht nur in furmark !!! ich denke die karte ist noch lange nicht am ende und wird dem preis über auch gerechtfertig sein trotz extremer stromverbrauch bleibt abzuwarten wie sich die karte in den nächsten monaten entwickelt  
ausserdem meiner meinung nach ist die 5870 ein flop da die nur max 20 prozent schneller ist als die gtx 285 ^^ und die schon länger aufn markt ist


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



darkeivl5 schrieb:


> Leute ihr sagt alle die ist in allen spielen max 20 prozent schneller aber sieht mal in dx 11  die 5870 kackt da voll ab nv über 90 prozent schneller mit ihrer gtx 480^^ und selbst die gtx 470 ist wesentlich schneller und  zukunftsicherer die gtx 480 überrast sogar ne 5970 da wird die 5890 auch nix bei ausrichten können in dx 11  und noch was die ati treiber sind ausgereifter wärent Nvidia immerwieder an neuen Treiber arbeitet die die leistung der karte deutlich verbessern werden  siehe 8800gtx damals war sie noch lange nicht so schnell wie heute ausserdem kosstet soche extreme leistung auch mehr strom und die 300 watt werden in spiele sogut wie nie erreicht nur in furmark !!! ich denke die karte ist noch lange nicht am ende und wird dem preis über auch gerechtfertig sein trotz extremer stromverbrauch bleibt abzuwqarten wie sich die karte in den nächsten monaten entwickelt
> ausserdem meiner meinung nach ist die 5870 ein flop das die nur max 20 prozent schneller ist als die gtx 285 ^^ und die schon länger aufn markt ist



1. Ohne Punkt
2. Ohne Komma
3. Ohne Großbuchstaben

Wenn ich Deine Grundschullehrerin wäre, würdest Du jetzt noch in der 4. bei mir sitzen! 

Wusstest Du eigentlich, dass man Aussagen von Leuten nicht ernst nimmt, die sich nicht richtig ausdrücken können?


----------



## darkeivl5 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

ich gehe nich nach rechtschreibung ^^ solange die wörter richtig sind reicht mir das und ihr könnt das lesen  aber ne 4 ist gut ich hätte schlechteres erwartet xDDD euch scheint wohl nix mehr einzufallen was weil das halt fakten sind )


----------



## alm0st (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Demnach scheint man bei AMD wenig beeindruckt von der GTX470 und GTX480 zu sein.



Gut nachvollziehbar - mir gehts nicht anders. Für die große Fresse die Nvidia gezogen hat ist das echt bitter was sie da abliefern...

Der einzige Grund für 2 GTX 480 / 470 wäre das 32x AA - das steht aber in keiner Relation zu allem anderen... 

Wo bleibt denn nur die HD5890?!?!?!


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

wem geht es im moment nicht so: 
da wartet und wartet und wartet man(n), und dann sowas: bitter!!!


----------



## darkeivl5 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

die 5890 wird in dx11 auch nicht an der gtx480 rannkommen ^^ wenn die 5970 schon schwierigkeiten hat


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Hab ich was verpasst? Die HD 5890 wurde doch nicht mal offiziell bestätigt ...


----------



## Portvv (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



darkeivl5 schrieb:


> Leute ihr sagt alle die ist in allen spielen max 20 prozent schneller aber sieht mal in dx 11 die 5870 kackt da voll ab nv über 90 prozent schneller mit ihrer gtx 480^^ und selbst die gtx 470 ist wesentlich schneller und zukunftsicherer die gtx 480 überrast sogar ne 5970 da wird die 5890 auch nix bei ausrichten können in dx 11 und noch was die ati treiber sind ausgereifter wärent Nvidia immerwieder an neuen Treiber arbeitet die die leistung der karte deutlich verbessern werden siehe 8800gtx damals war sie noch lange nicht so schnell wie heute ausserdem kosstet soche extreme leistung auch mehr strom und die 300 watt werden in spiele sogut wie nie erreicht nur in furmark !!! ich denke die karte ist noch lange nicht am ende und wird dem preis über auch gerechtfertig sein trotz extremer stromverbrauch bleibt abzuwarten wie sich die karte in den nächsten monaten entwickelt
> ausserdem meiner meinung nach ist die 5870 ein flop da die nur max 20 prozent schneller ist als die gtx 285 ^^ und die schon länger aufn markt ist


 
kann man schon so las richtig darstehen lassen wann gabs denn in den letzten jahren bei neuen grafikchips ein leistungzuwachs von über 20 prozent?vielleicht beim wechsel von g70 auf den g80 lag er im durschnitt möglicher weise bei 30 %, entscheidend für die neuen grafikkarten sollte doch die dx11 performance sein, und da liegt nun mal selbst die gtx 470 bei geringen mehrverbrauch im vergleich zur 5870 weit in front, wenn ich sowie so nur auf dx 9 oder 10 zocke tuts auch noch die gtx 280, zum vergleich der ati 5970 vs gtx 480 brauch man wohl nicht viel sagen da single und dual gpu, und gerade in hohen auflösung + aa +af  rendert die 480 doch mehr frames als die 5970 , ganz abgesehen von DX11 Render. dennoch bin ich auch der meinung das die 5870 wirklich eine gute karte ist , akzeptabler stromverbrauch, sehr schnell in hohen settings aber dennoch leider nicht leistungstark genug für kommende dx11 spiele


----------



## alm0st (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



McZonk schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Die HD 5890 wurde doch nicht mal offiziell bestätigt ...



Deshalb frag ich ja... wo sie bleibt bzw. warum da noch nichts in der Richtung kommt?!


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

@Portvv: Die HD5xxx bieten nicht nur einen akzeptablen, sondern im Vergleich einen hervorragenden Stromverbrauch . Die Tessellation-Leistung spricht aber klar für die GTX4xx, das ist wahr. Imho hat man aber, bis die Spiele diese Leistung derart abrufen, dass das Spiel auf einer AMD-Karte unspielbar wird, bereits die nächste oder übernächste Generation im PC. 

Wer die Karte wirklich lange nutzt, fährt mit einer GF100 sicherlich besser. Wer immer den neuesten Schnickschnack brauch, kann getrost zur RV870 greifen. Imho!


----------



## Portvv (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



McZonk schrieb:


> @Portvv: Die HD5xxx bieten nicht nur einen akzeptablen, sondern im Vergleich einen hervorragenden Stromverbrauch . Die Tessellation-Leistung spricht aber klar für die GTX4xx, das ist wahr. Imho hat man aber, bis die Spiele diese Leistung derart abrufen, dass das Spiel auf einer AMD-Karte unspielbar wird, bereits die nächste oder übernächste Generation im PC.
> 
> Wer die Karte wirklich lange nutzt, fährt mit einer GF100 sicherlich besser. Wer immer den neuesten Schnickschnack brauch, kann getrost zur RV870 greifen. Imho!


 
ja das mag sein das dann schon die nähste generation von grakas draussen ist , aber wir reden ja über die jetzige , und ich kann echt nicht verstehen , das die geforce 4xx so kaputt geredet wird , die 470 bietet absolut gute leistung unter allen rendern , und gerad bei dx11 was das aushängeschild der hd 5000 reihe ist(bzw. war) , sollte man doch mal sich ehrlich eingestehen können das die gf 4xx dort wesentlich mehr bieten, besonders die 470 da der preis in ordnung ist und der stromverbrauch sich bei knapp 20 watt mehr zur 5870 einpendelt


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Portvv schrieb:


> .... sollte man doch mal sich ehrlich eingestehen können das die gf 4xx dort _[DX11]_ wesentlich mehr bieten...


Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass das hier jemand von der Hand weißt?

Ein halbes Jahr später kann man das aber imho auch erwarten. Es ist einfach der Fakt, dass die Karte so spät mit (_im direkten Vergleich zu einer 6 Monate früher erschienenen Karte_) schlechten Eigenschaften, wie hohem Stromverbrauch, hoher Abwärme und großer Lautheit kommt. Der Chip hat Potential, das man aber am Ende mit der Brechstange durchgedrückt hat. 

Eben das was hundertfach in den Fazits der Reviews rund um den Globus zu lesen ist. Ich denke die Diskussion führt zu nichts und es ist am Ende ja eh jedem selbst überlassen was er kauft.

€: Es bleibt an der Stelle nur zu hoffen, dass die Treiberoptimierungen ähnliche Wunder wie bei der GTX2xx vollbringen und der GF100 noch deutlich an Geschwindigkeit zulegt. Dann wäre am Ende die Leistungsaufnahme auch irgendwann gerechtfertigt und der Chip würde hoffentlich viele Kritiker verlieren.


----------



## tm0975 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Sehr sachliche und korrekte Antwort. Da bin ich fast ein bisschen überrascht, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie nvidia immer dick aufträgt...

naja, nahezu doppelte leistungsaufnahme, sehr überschauebare geschwindigkeitsvorteile. gerade da, wo sie brauchbar wären, nämlich bei hohen auflösungen, brechen die gtx470/480 deutlich ein. was nützen mir 100 fps in ner mittleren auflösung in dirt2 mit dx9? richtig, gar nichts!


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

stromsparen

schön und gut

von den paar kröten im jahr stirbt keiner den hungertod ^^


also mein tipp fürs stromsparen trotz fetter unökonom. graka  :

man nehme ein Netbook und eine zockerkiste

--> surfen und office mit Netbook
--> SPIELEN und heizen mit LAN-Rechner


also mal ehrlich, ihr tut so, als ob das nun der weltuntergang ist 


(btw. holt euch mal bei gelegenheit einen neuen fernseher (LED) oder neue küchengeräte, damit spart ihr strom für mehrere fermi´s )


----------



## Arthur (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Sehr sachliche und korrekte Antwort. Da bin ich fast ein bisschen überrascht, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie nvidia immer dick aufträgt...



Genau meine Meinung. 

Ich bin auch eher enttäuscht von den neuen GF100 Karten nach den Gerüchten und Ankündigungen in der letzten Zeit. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist in Zeiten verstärkter Klimadiskussionen und nach so langer Entwicklungszeit einfach indiskutabel. Da kann man nur hoffen, daß sich bei den zukünftigen Chiprevisionen noch was tut. Leistung um jeden Preis ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Leider ist der Druck auf dem Markt so groß, daß die Hersteller immer häufiger gezwungen sind unausgereifte Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen. Ob das nun hohe Leistungsaufnahmen, Bugs in der Architektur oder Sofwarefehler sind. Der zahlungswillige Kunde, der immer sofort das Neuste haben muss, bleibt immer ein Betatester.


----------



## KrHome (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> von den paar kröten im jahr stirbt keiner den hungertod ^^


So dürfte wohl kaum jemand, der energiebewusst lebt argumentieren. Da interessieren die Kosten nur sekundär. Ich würde sogar mehr bezahlen (Stichwort Auto mit wenig Verbrauch), wenn ich dadurch das Klima schone.  

Abgesehen davon verursacht mein PC schon 2/3 meines jährlichen Stromverbrauchs. Ein dicker Fermi würde sich dabei deutlich bemerkbar machen. Im Multi Monitor Betrieb zieht der ca. 110 Watt aus der Dose. Das ist mehr als mein ganzer PC *inklusive* Monitor(en) im Idle.  Und ich kann außer Unigine 2.0 auch allles flüssig spielen. 



> also mal ehrlich, ihr tut so, als ob das nun der weltuntergang ist


Wenn jeder so "umweltbewusst" wäre wie Nvidia derzeit, wäre er das sogar.  

*@Topic (AMDs Antwort)* 
Professionelle und unpolemische Reaktion des mir momentan sympathischeren Unternehmens. Genau so stelle ich mir das vor.


----------



## poiu (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

@McZonk

gut geschrieben und ich sehe das ähnlich, aber bei einem Punkt denn an gesprochen hast bin ich mir nicht sicher!



> Wer die Karte wirklich lange nutzt, fährt mit einer GF100 sicherlich besser.



wie du geschrieben hast hat man die mehr Leistung, auf biegen und brechen aus den Chip gequetscht, die frage ist, mit welchen Konsequenzen!

Man mag ja denn Mehrverbrauch sich schön reden, aber die wärme Abgabe ist meiner Meinung
schon Kritisch. Interessant wäre mal ein Test, wie sich verschiedene Grafikkarten auf die Temperaturen der Komponenten im Testsystems auswirkt! Außerdem bin ich gespannt wie sich das  auf die Lebensdauer der Karten auswirkt.

@ die ganzen Leute die bereit sind  Kühlerwechsel, WaKü usw. vorzunehmen.


Nicht nur das ihr bereit seit wegen paar Punkten in irgendwelchen Benchmarks eine Teure Karte zu kaufen, die in denn meisten Spielen nur unwesentlich schneller ist ( ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ) 

Ihr würdet denn Kühler wechseln, die Garantie verlieren oder ggf. sogar eine Wasserkühlung anschaffen, die auch nicht grade der Karte beiliegt^^

Das ganze nur um die Karte irgendwie im betrieb zu haben und die negativen punkte auszublenden, also nimmt mir das nicht übel aber das grenzt schon an Fanatismus^^


ach so hier mal das letzte Bild zu Tesselation Leistung

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...tx-480-im-test-nvidias-comeback.html?start=27


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



poiu schrieb:


> wie du geschrieben hast hat man die mehr Leistung, auf biegen und brechen aus den Chip gequetscht, die frage ist, mit welchen Konsequenzen!
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...tx-480-im-test-nvidias-comeback.html?start=27


Das bleibt abzuwarten. Ich bilde mein Urteil auf vorliegenden Fakten und meine Aussage ist also als Zusammenfassung aller derzeitigen Fakten zu werten. Dass die hohe Temperatur der Karte oder Komponenten schaden könnte (!) [an alle Kritiker: Das Verhalten, dass der GTX470 auf hartware.net vorgeführt hat, war in der Red nicht vorhanden - das ist eben ein Sample und keine Retailkarte] ist nicht belegt. Somit ist das für mich so, wie wenn ich jetzt in mein Glas Wasser schaue und sage: ja, das schadet. 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt.  Recht könntest du jedenfalls haben, musst du aber nicht *gg*.


----------



## tm0975 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> stromsparen
> 
> schön und gut
> 
> ...



es geht nicht darum, ob man sich es leisten könnte, sondern ob man es verantworten könnte. und da muß man differenzieren. ökologisch ist fermi eine katastrophe, von den folgekosten durch teurere, leistungsfähigere netzteile und aufwendigere kühlung mit höherer geräuschentwicklung einmal abgesehen.
viele dinge sind aus sicht eines einzelnen egal, aber wenn viele so handeln, geht das ganze nicht aus. ich kaufe in deutschland hergestellte autos und prozessoren, weil es unsere arbeitsplätze sind. ich esse nur fisch mit msc-siegel, auch wenn ich allein dadurch nicht viel ändern kann. und ich achte auf energieeffizienz, egal ob pc oder wohnung. wenn ich als einzelner mich nicht grundlegend vernünftig verhalte und das tue, was ich von anderen erwarte bzw. mir wüsche, dann brauche ich mich über die ergebnisse auch nicht zu wundern. daher ist für mich die leistungsaufnahme ein KO-kriterium und meine schmerzgrenze liegt bei 150 W, was nebenbei gesagt auh nicht gerade wenig ist.


----------



## poiu (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

@McZonk

ja klar deine Ausführungen sind auch korrekt, wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich skeptisch bin.

Auf alle fälle bin ich auch gespannt, spätestens nach dem Launch der Karte werden wir sehen, gibt ja genug Potentielle Käufer, ich wollte schon beta-tester schreiben *hust* 

abwarten und Tee Trinken

Gruß

Edit

@tm0975

In D. wird noch Produziert, ich dachte die schrauben nur noch Komponenten aus dem Ausland zusammen *gg*


----------



## Genghis99 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Eines kann man über die Fermi gewiss sagen : NVidia hat die vorhandene Technologie ausgereizt. Was man aber nicht sagen kann ist : Welche Konsequenzen das für die Lebensdauer des Chips und die Haltbarkeit der Karten hat. Das wird man im Laufe der Zeit erst sehen.

Und es wäre ja nicht so, das NV noch nie ins Klo gegriffen hätten : Ich sag nur "Lötmittel".

Am Treibhauseffekt werden die paar Grafikkarten nichts drehen, immer wieder den Strommehrverbrauch der Thermis anzuführen ist reine Polemik.


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



tm0975 schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum, ob man sich es leisten könnte, sondern ob man es verantworten könnte. und da muß man differenzieren. ökologisch ist fermi eine katastrophe, von den folgekosten durch teurere, leistungsfähigere netzteile und aufwendigere kühlung mit höherer geräuschentwicklung einmal abgesehen.
> viele dinge sind aus sicht eines einzelnen egal, aber wenn viele so handeln, geht das ganze nicht aus. ich kaufe in deutschland hergestellte autos und prozessoren, weil es unsere arbeitsplätze sind. ich esse nur fisch mit msc-siegel, auch wenn ich allein dadurch nicht viel ändern kann. und ich achte auf energieeffizienz, egal ob pc oder wohnung. wenn ich als einzelner mich nicht grundlegend vernünftig verhalte *und das tue, was ich von anderen erwarte bzw. mir wüsche*, dann brauche ich mich über die ergebnisse auch nicht zu wundern. daher ist für mich die leistungsaufnahme ein KO-kriterium und meine schmerzgrenze liegt bei 150 W, was nebenbei gesagt auh nicht gerade wenig ist.


wenn mir der ethik unterricht auch noch so sehr auf die nüsse ging, aber die goldene regel is fast schon zu meinem lebensmotto geworden. finds super, das es auch noch andere gibt


----------



## frequence (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> ...... immer wieder den Strommehrverbrauch der Thermis anzuführen ist reine Polemik.



Soso....du hast aber verstanden das bei CPU und GPU mit der Leistungsaufnahme auch die abwärme steigt die abgeführt werden muss.....oder? Und das es durchaus Kunden gibt denen nicht egal ist wieviel Strom ihr Rechner verbaucht und das es auf diesem Sektor leider keine großen Sprünge gibt technologisch gesehn. Warum immer nur auf die Leistung gesetzt wird und der Verbrauch untern Teppisch gekehrt wird ist ein trauriger Beleg dafür das die Hersteller logischerweise versuchen das umzusetzen was der Kunde will und der will Leistung koste es was es wolle....wo wir bei Kunden wie dir wären der die Entwicklung an den falschen Stellen vorran treiben. Jetzt kommt gleich bestimmt wieder einer mit dem Argument...."..wenn ich nen Sportwagen kaufe will ich Leistung und wenn ich das Geld für einen Sportwagen habe dann kann der auch verbrauchen was er will denn ich kanns mir eh Leisten...."
Super Sache, freue mich auf das was noch kommt. Diese engstirnigkeit ist das beste Beispiel dafür das der Mensch intelligenz besitzen mag aber doch dumm ist.
Putzig finde ich persönlich auch das viele die vor dem Fermi release noch rumgepralt haben wie egal der Wattverbrauch sei und als dann endlich offizelle Daten kamen sie gaaaaaaanz schnell verstummten. Heuchler nennt man so Menschen. BTW...das gilt jetzt nicht dir sondern war nur eine Anmerkung zu dem was man haufenweise in Foren in den letzten wochen beobachten konnte.

My 2 cents
und nun
Happy flaming!


----------



## Herb_G (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Die Karte scheint wenn man sie im Originalzustand belässt eine schöne Wärme und Lärmschleuder zu sein. Damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Wer die Leistungskrone zu Hause braucht soll sich das antun, ich habe jedenfalls ein genau solches Ergebnis erwartet und die Leistungsdaten hauen mich nicht vom Hocker. Erst recht nicht weil Ati trotzdem noch gut da steht und die Asse im Ärmel noch nicht gelüftet hat - und man sollte nicht vergessen - das halbe Jahr das Nvidia länger an Wärmi herumgemetzgert hat, hatte die Gegenseite ja auch.
Konkurrenzkampf belebt jedenfalls das Geschäft und solange ich in irgendeiner Form als Verbraucher davon profitiere ist das okay. Man sollte als Verbaucher einfach Geduld mitbringen und sorgfältig seine Investitionen nach Notwendigkeit abwägen.

Was mich am meisten freut ist, dass dieser beschissene Rummel endlich vorbei ist.


----------



## Jami (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Also mir geht es auf die Nerven, dass AMD sich die ganze Zeit für Eyefinity lobt, wer hat denn bitte genug Geld für 3 Monitore? Oder 4? Oder 6?
Da finde ich Cuda/Physix/3DVision das eindeutig attraktivere Angebot.


----------



## R33p3r (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



> Also mir geht es auf die Nerven, dass AMD sich die ganze Zeit für  Eyefinity lobt, wer hat denn bitte genug Geld für 3 Monitore? Oder 4?  Oder 6?
> Da finde ich Cuda/Physix/3DVision das eindeutig attraktivere Angebot.


und was machen die die 3 monitore haben und kein cuda usw nutzen ? nicht immer so pauschalisieren 

und für die GTX gibs ja schon das erste individuelle Design 

Palit: GTX 470/480 mit neuem Kühler und DisplayPort - 29.03.2010 - ComputerBase

also erstmal durchatmen und warten bis die Hersteller ihre Designs angepasst haben und dann sollten die Temps und die Lautstärke auch nebensache sein dann entscheidet eh nur noch der Preis sowie die Vorlieben  Aber die Referenzkarten sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei abgesehen von der Leistung


----------



## Genghis99 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



frequence schrieb:


> Soso....du hast aber verstanden das bei CPU und GPU mit der Leistungsaufnahme auch die abwärme steigt die abgeführt werden muss.....oder? Und das es durchaus Kunden gibt denen nicht egal ist wieviel Strom ihr Rechner verbaucht und das es auf diesem Sektor leider keine großen Sprünge gibt technologisch gesehn. Warum immer nur auf die Leistung gesetzt wird und der Verbrauch untern Teppisch gekehrt wird ist ein trauriger Beleg dafür das die Hersteller logischerweise versuchen das umzusetzen was der Kunde will und der will Leistung koste es was es wolle....wo wir bei Kunden wie dir wären der die Entwicklung an den falschen Stellen vorran treiben. Jetzt kommt gleich bestimmt wieder einer mit dem Argument...."..wenn ich nen Sportwagen kaufe will ich Leistung und wenn ich das Geld für einen Sportwagen habe dann kann der auch verbrauchen was er will denn ich kanns mir eh Leisten...."
> Super Sache, freue mich auf das was noch kommt. Diese engstirnigkeit ist das beste Beispiel dafür das der Mensch intelligenz besitzen mag aber doch dumm ist.
> Putzig finde ich persönlich auch das viele die vor dem Fermi release noch rumgepralt haben wie egal der Wattverbrauch sei und als dann endlich offizelle Daten kamen sie gaaaaaaanz schnell verstummten. Heuchler nennt man so Menschen. BTW...das gilt jetzt nicht dir sondern war nur eine Anmerkung zu dem was man haufenweise in Foren in den letzten wochen beobachten konnte.
> 
> ...



Warum happy flaming ?

Ein anderer Vergleich - Warum aufregen über ein paar Watt Fermi Thermi Mehrverbrauch (Was Global bei der mickerigen Anzahl an PC Highend Grakas minimal oder gar nicht ins Gewicht fällt) - Wenn Länder wie China oder die USA oder auch Europa ihren gesamt - Energieverbrauch kontinuierlich um ganze Terawatt erhöhen ?

Man könnte auch sagen - bleib auf dem Teppich, es gibt wichtigere Probleme.


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

schlichte doppelmoral. woher willst du dir das recht nehmen, den usa zum bsp nahezulegen, doch mal bissl strom zu sparen, wenn du selber im kleinen es nich einsehen willst?


----------



## Dal604 (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn man keine Leistung hat braucht man auch nicht so viel Strom.
> 
> Ein Porsche braucht auch mehr Sprit wie eine Volkskarosse unter umständen ist man aber gleich schnell nur der Porsche faherer tritt halt mehr drauf gg


Süßer Vergleich, nur hinkt er stark, denn eine Volkskarosse wäre Redwood (HD5670) oder ähnliches.
Ich versuch es dir mal anhand eines sehr ähnlichen Beispiels zu erklären. 
Porsche bringt einen roten ATI-Porsche und einen grünen Nvidia-Porsche raus. Der ATI-Porsche fährt 250 km/h, der Nvidia fährt 280 km/h. Der ATI-Porsche verbraucht dabei auf 100km sagen wir mal 20 Liter, der Nvidia-Porsche verbraucht aber 40 Liter! Und jetzt kommt noch dazu, dass man für den roten Porsche 35000€ bezahlen muss, für den grünen Porsche aber 50000€. Zudem klebt beim Nvidia-Porsche die Nadel für die Temperatur des Kühlwassers auf der Autobahn stets im roten Bereich, beim ATI-Porsche nicht. 
Welches Auto würdest du kaufen?



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Wenn Nividia das Temperatur Problem und die Ausbeute in den Griff kriegen sieht ATI kein Land mehr weil dann sind die 30% vorne.


Was hat denn die Ausbeute mit der Leistung zu tun


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Ich hoffe das AMD des nicht zu Kopf steigt.
Es fehlt bloß noch die Leistungskrone im Prozessorenmarkt!


----------



## Rotax (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

@Dal604:

Ein guter Vergleich.

Es zeugt nunmal nicht gerade von viel Intelligenz sich eine GTX480 zu kaufen. Eine HD5850/5870 oder noch zur GTX470 (für die, die so blöd waren und extra 6 Monate gewartet haben...) ist nunmal die vernünftigere Alternative.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Hat nV eigentlich vor, Mittelklasse DX11GPU's à la GTX 450/460 auf dem Markt zu holen? Wenn nicht, hat es nV echt vergeigt. Alle haben auf den Fermichip gewartet... und dann das!


----------



## Finsk (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, nur die erste Seite und jetzt die letzte hier eben, möchte aber dennoch was sagen:

@Dal604, den ATi Porsche könnte man dann eben noch tunen, dass er 300km/h läuft, den Nvidia Porsche nicht, da der dann aufm Seitenstreifen steht wegen Überhitzung 

Ich finds ziemlich schwach mit dem Thermi, die ATi Karten lassen sich noch bissl übertakten, somit kann man den Backofen(Thermi) auch von der Leistung her wieder überholen, aber mal abwarten was die nächsten Treiber bringen.

Und nur mal kurz Offtopic, ich hatte auch selten Probleme mit ATi Treibern.


----------



## R33p3r (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*

ich denke was die wärme und die lautstärke angeht sollten wir einfach mal abwarten bis das Referenz Modell in der Versenkung verschwunden ist....

Palit: GTX 470/480 mit neuem Kühler und DisplayPort - 29.03.2010 - ComputerBase

die leistungsaufnahme ist dadurch zwar immer noch nicht zeitgemäß und die karte maßlos überteuert aber naja 

das sie so heiss und laut ist werden die hersteller wohl in den griff kriegen


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



McZonk schrieb:


> Wer die Karte wirklich lange nutzt, fährt mit einer GF100 sicherlich besser. Wer immer den neuesten Schnickschnack brauch, kann getrost zur RV870 greifen. Imho!



Nein, nicht wirklich, da der Prozess bei TMSC wirklich hunds miserabel ist, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, das die Karten mit hängen und würgen 2 Jahre halten.

Dazu noch die Abwärme - naa, da kann man nie mit der GTx480 besser fahren und auch bei der GTX470 ists ähnlich.

Dazu kommt noch RGSSAA, was nVidia definitiv nicht bietet und die Möglichkeit einen 3. Schirm anzuschließen - wenn auch nur via Display Port.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



Sash schrieb:


> nvidia verbraucht zwar mehr, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sinds auch nur ein paar watt wie ein user schon im nem anderen thread bemerkte. und die lauten lüfter werden von den kartenherstellern garantiert gegen leisere ausgetauscht, nach dem sommer oder so..
> also für mich ist nvidia wie immer der sieger, auch wenn teurer.


Zugegeben: Mir ist der Stromverbrauch einer Karte so ziemlich egal (ja, ich zahle meinen Saft selber, und das nicht zu knapp, nehme es aber hin ..... >_< ... elektrische Geräte die zumal viel leisten sollen ziehen naturgemäß Saft), wegen ein paar dutzend Watt mehr oder weniger fälle ich keine Kaufentscheidung. 


Aber was nVidia da abgeliefert hat ...... sry, aber selbst ich als überzeugter Radeon-Nicht-Käufer (Treiber ..) sehe das nVidia hier großen Mist gebaut hat. Die Karte wird verdamt heiß und dazu irrsinnig laut (warum nicht mal 'n 3-Slot-Kühler? Dann wäre auch taktmäßig nach oben hin noch dick Luft gewesen, oder man hätte nicht einige Einheiten abschalten müssen ...), mit dem heiß könnte ich ja noch leben (Antec Twelve Hundred Case ftw!) aber "irrsinnig laut" geht einfach mal gar nicht.

Zudem enttäuscht mich die Performance doch arg, 6 Monate mehr Zeit gehabt und im Mittel nur was um 10-20% schneller? ** Ne, sry, ich hatte da eindeutig mehr erwartet, schon alleine weil die Rohdaten mehr versprachen als letztlich dabei rumkam (scheinen ja arge Probleme mit dem Chip zu haben, durch die schiere Anzahl an recheneinheiten gegenüber der Vorgänger, dem Switch zu GDDR5 etc. hätte die Karte mindestens einen doppelt so großen Vorsprung vor der HD5870 haben müssen :-/ ), schließlich hindert AMD nicht daran bald mit ner taktmäßig getunten HD5890 daher zu kommen die mindestens gleichzieht, nVidia scheint sich ja auch "nur" durch pures Brute-Force VCore- und Takt-Gepushe über die Ziellinie gerettet zu haben, anders kann ich mir den enormen Verbrauch dann doch nicht erklären.  



Eigentlich war angedacht möglichst bald nach Release auf erst mal eine, später eine zweite 480er zu wechseln, aber das wurde nun geistig erst mal wieder revidiert da ich erstmal Custom-Designs der Hersteller, bzw. Kühllösungen von Drittherstellern abwarten werde bevor ich mir diese Krachmacher in meine Silentkiste packe (so gesehen werde ich wohl meinen CPU-WaKü-Kreislauf wieder ausbauen dürfen, Konsum/Abwärme sind ja doch recht extrem geraten .... thx nVidia >_>).


----------



## Genghis99 (30. März 2010)

*AW: AMD spricht über GTX470 & 480*



DarkMo schrieb:


> schlichte doppelmoral. woher willst du dir das recht nehmen, den usa zum bsp nahezulegen, doch mal bissl strom zu sparen, wenn du selber im kleinen es nich einsehen willst?



Wieso ? Ich kauf mir keine Fermi vor dem "Refresh" - und meine GTX275 ist zumindest im Idle verbrauchsgünstig.

Und - die Doppelmoral kann man auch umdrehen. Wieso mit dem Finger auf NVidia zeigen, wenn Andere auf viel höherem Niveau Mist bauen ?

Mag schwer einzugestehen sein - Wenn einem das Wasser Oberkante Unterkiefer steht, ist es völlig egal, welcher Tropfen das Fass überlaufen lässt.


----------

